# kleinen Helferchen



## Emmanuel27

Für einen Augenblick denke ich darüber nach, ob ich meine treuen kleinen Helferchen aus der Handtasche holen soll, um mich in den bewusstlosen Nebel der Schlaftabletten zu flüchten. Dann aber verwerfe ich die Idee. Nie wieder!
Danke im voraus


----------



## Peterdg

"meine treuen kleinen Helferchen" 

"mi leal ayudita" o algo por el estilo. No tengo ni idea de qué está hablando.


----------



## bwprius

Peterdg said:


> "meine treuen kleinen Helferchen"
> 
> "mi leal ayudita" o algo por el estilo. No tengo ni idea de qué está hablando.



Gemeint sind Schlaftabletten.


----------



## Demiurg

bwprius said:


> Gemeint sind Schlaftabletten.


Wohl eher Tranquilizer wie Valium (Mother's Little Helper).


----------



## bwprius

Demiurg said:


> Wohl eher Tranquilizer wie Valium (Mother's Little Helper).



Für einen Augenblick denke ich darüber nach, ob ich meine treuen kleinen Helferchen aus der Handtasche holen soll, um mich in den bewusstlosen Nebel der *Schlaftabletten *zu flüchten. Dann aber verwerfe ich die Idee. Nie wieder!


----------



## Bonjules

Mis pequeños ayudantes/amiguitos


----------

